# The wee Cockatiel baby – what a difference in one week!



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I started hand-feeding/hand-raising this baby last week, on the 12th, just over a week ago. She was pretty bald, she only had feathers on her wings, and some pin feathers on her tail. She is feathering up nicely, and quickly too, not completely feathered, but getting there.









This is a photo of her the day I started hand-feeding/hand-raising her (12th of Nov) : 










And this is her now, just over a week later, she is 3 weeks old :


----------



## Hels (Oct 31, 2012)

Naw such a little sweetie pie <3


Hels

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bassamgaillany (Nov 16, 2012)

Extremely beautiful ! I wish I see one day mine hatch ! to see their babies


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Aw, what an adorable baby


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

What a little cutie.


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

Aww too cute!

Question is it normal for the feathers to come in that way? or is it because of her mutation?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

That is a super cute (cinnamon?) baby!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww so cute


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

What a sweety!  I can't wait to see her all feathered up!


----------

